# Power dog or Spitfire?



## Girdham

I am interested in purchasing either a Primos Power Dog or a Foxpro Spitfire. A friend of mine has the power dog so I know more about that than the spitfire. The only thing I am concerned about with either of them is the volume. Does anyone know if the spitfire is louder than the power dog? I know that you can add another speaker to the spitfire to increase the volume. What are your opinions?


----------



## micraelee

I just had my friend pick me up a powerdog and he said there were several guys talking about how much better the dogg was than the foxpro, I'm not sure but he said that the pro didn't have a remote which is a bummer. But the volume on the dogg is more than enough I think. I really enjoy my powerdogg. Haven't called one in yet but it will im sure


----------



## Girdham

I agree on the volume of the power dog; I guess my friends batteries were dying so it wasn't as loud. Plus it was kinda windy that day. Also, with the little bit of research that I have done, the spitfire has a remote also. It just isn't as advanced as the more expensive foxpro calls. One thing I like about the spitfire over the power dog is where the spitfire has twice as many calls on it and you can add more. The 12 on the power dog is all the more there will be.....right?? Either way, I not only want to use the call to call the yotes in, but also to kinda teach me how to better use the hand calls I have so i don't have to rely on the electronics. Thank you.


----------



## Fox Commander

I also have a Primos Power Dog. I agree that it has enough volume. I think that it is an excellent call. I have called in one gray fox with it. I dont really know much about the spitfire though.


----------



## MGTEXAS

I have a power dog and it is fine unless the wind is up. it is real easy to use. Sound is acceptable also. Construction quality is really good. I have used a Fox Pro also with a friend. It seemed a bit louder.


----------



## IBGunner

For no more than it costs the Power Dogg is a nice unit. It is eletronically dependable... it shuts off and starts consistently and is not hard on batteries. It carries well in a fanny pack. Sound quality is just average compared to a Minaska, Fox Pro, or Johnny Stewart but you don't pay as much for it. I think it is a good beginner unit and a good inexpensive backup unit. But it will not bring in the dogs like the high end units will.


----------



## Mr Mike

I got a Foxpro Spitfire, it does come w/remote and have used it out to 100yds( just to test its range). I've been setting it up 30-50yds when I call. Have'nt called in any coyotes yet but when using catbird distress many catbirds came in, same w/woodpecker I did get crows and 1 oppossum to come in. I have been using vol #3/4 #5 is really loud I use that for crows. Battery life is as advertised. I am happy with this system and am practicing with hand calls as well.


----------



## fox

Dude the spitfire is louder than the whatever it is believe me ive had them both.


----------



## coyotejon

foxpro for sure. you can't add sounds with the power dog and that is something eventually you will want to do. think about it, everyone that has a power dog is using the EXACT same sounds as you. foxpro you can mix it up enough to where you might call one in to a sound he has never heard.


----------



## Girdham

I bought the spitfire a few weeks ago. I bought more sounds to add to it also. Also, I just wanted to let everyone know that if you were to go to callingcoyotes.com you can purchase a Randy Anderson sound package for newer foxpro callers (Fury, FX3, and Spitfire.)


----------



## kallinfool

Spitfire is the way to go bud. Just for the variety of sounds that you get to choose from!!


----------



## yotecatslayer34

*Amen 2 the Spitfire, louder and more sounds. But the Power Dawg is good also, still gets the job Done!*


----------



## Yooper

I opted for the FX-5 a few years ago. I love it in the right situations. I use mouth calls 90% of the time. The FoxPro has a great remote and has the volume to get out there. I also love that you can download sounds from websites (free) on your PC then transfer them to your call via a USB cord. Plus they hold all the sounds you would ever need. Pricey, but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Rile

I think the Spitfire will let you tie the decoy into it so they work together. Is that right? I have a Power Dog and I know it will call crows in for sure. I haven't had much time to use it.


----------



## Girdham

Yeah, the spitfire has an auxillary jack for the foxpro Jack in the box


----------



## dnelson

has anyone had any luck with the primos power dog?


----------



## MGTEXAS

dnelson, I have a power dog and have called in quite a few coyotes this year with it. for the money and for a well made option it is fine. it is not as good as some other machines discussed above but it is a whole lot cheaper. mine just keeps on working. I often use a hand call along with it for a little added volume for the first couple of minutes and this year I have been howling a lot with it to very good success. MG


----------



## youngdon

I have had a spitfire for four months now and have called in numerous dogs and more fox than I have ever seen. The remote works to 100yds. as long as I can see it and it is off the ground. I put a tripod on mine that keeps it about four inches off the ground. Putting it over a hill does not work well though. If I had to do it all over again I'd order another Foxpro. And from reading on three other forums for the past couple of years I have never heard anyone complain about their customer service, more often than not they have raved about it. To answer a previous posters question Yes the Spitfire will let you use a decoy activated by the remote and an extra speaker.


----------



## Shemanese

I've used both go with the Spitfire, I got to order the 24 calls I wanted and it is reprogramable, you can add external speaker, you get more distance (tried my successfully past 125 yds), and you can hook an MP3 player with other calls on it in a contunious loop and play for it. Power dog isn't bad but just alot more limited features.


----------



## Fur_Taker_.223

I had the foxpro 416b, sold it for the spitfire. I killed numerous yotes with it. I just upgraded again for the FX5, and I have to say, I love it. It will be a long time till I upgrade again. It holds 200 sounds and I have used the remote out to 400 yards . Great call. I found it on ebay, it was used 3 x and it is like brand new. Picked it up for 325 + shipping. If you sit back and watch, you will get some great deals. My 2 buddies still have there spitfire's and they love them. The one hooks up his JITB to his and works great out to 200 yards. His remote dont have the options as the tsx-200 remote, but works. For the money they are great. Cabelas has them at times for 179.00. If you get one, get the lightning jack sound. We have killed 25-30 yotes this past year with the spitfire.


----------



## DJTHED

wait did I say FOXPRO??? It I didn't then...FOXPRO


----------

